# New Angelfish Tank Build



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I need a new build for my angelfish for when they start pairing off, i plan to build a unit of three tanks, each about thirty to fifty gallons depending on what measurements i settle on. each one will hold one pair of fish, sand for substrate, some plants, a heater, and an airstone. 

I am working on the plans for now, it will be about seven feet tall, each tank will be about two feet tall, two to three feet long, and one foot wide. imput would be great on what plants would be good to use, and any design flaws to avoid.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

ditch the sand and stay bare bottom for breeders, itll cut out tons of variables that can jeapordize the quality of water for the new fry.

a 29g will work great for a pair of angels to spawn and raise their fry. and they arent that wide when turned on end you can get usually 4 per 4 feet.

as far as plants id keep a potted plant or two in there such as water sprite or another low light high growth plant
Just from 5 years of angel breeding experience ive learned the simplier the better. a simple 40g capacity sponge filter(put a air stone inside the sponge it does a much better job then just an open air line) a smaller heater usually 150w and a few pieces of verticle slate and you will be in business. Also the profit level increases the simplier and cleaner you keep the tanks. I can sell over 500 quarter size angels in less than 4 hours @$10 a piece.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks for the input, that makes things much simpler ^^ besides, aquarium sand seems to cost an arm and a leg anyway XD 

I'll have to figure out where to get slate from, but I have a feeling i can find it at garden stores.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Look on aquabid.com for them, you can usually get a box cheaper then the stuff at the stores, and the stuff at the stores was mined with heavy equipment, there can be lots of contaminants on that stuff.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I've heard of pond filter sand being used, i imagine that stuff would be a lot less and easier to use.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if you got fry in the tank or even eggs then keep it bare bottom, its more for cleanliness then anything else, even pool filter sand will get crud in it causing fungus growth and a ton of bad bacteria which in turn gets in the water and will kill the fry.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> if you got fry in the tank or even eggs then keep it bare bottom, its more for cleanliness then anything else, even pool filter sand will get crud in it causing fungus growth and a ton of bad bacteria which in turn gets in the water and will kill the fry.


right, bare bottom it is.


----------

